# Feeding grain to whethers



## mlw987m (May 27, 2011)

I just had my baby castrated today and the vet said no more grain for him - she said it causes URI in males - can I ask opinions before I make the guy go cold turkey?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 27, 2011)

URI?  Isn't that an upper respiratory infection?   I think he meant UC (urinary calculi.)  Do a search on UC and you should find lots of threads about balancing the Cah ratios.  A wether may not need much if any grain to maintain proper condition, but what he does get will need to be balanced with plenty of alfalfa.


----------



## julieq (May 27, 2011)

We don't keep wethers, but we do suggest that our customers just feed grass hay and no grain at all, plus of course a good loose goat mineral salt.  We do feed alfalfa hay to our bucks and a very small amount of grain and Supergain supplement.


----------



## elevan (May 27, 2011)

Now, wouldn't you know it my vet is the complete opposite!  Give him grain, he says!  

My wethers get grain.  It's given in more of a "treat portion" than a feed portion.

You need to make sure the grain is properly balanced in Cah and that it contains AC (ammonium chloride).  To accomplish this I recommend that you use a commercial grain mix for your wether and don't try to custom mix.

I also add additional AC to their loose minerals.

eta:  Fresh water always available is VERY important to wethers (all goats but especially wethers)


----------



## mlw987m (May 27, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> URI?  Isn't that an upper respiratory infection?   I think he meant UC (urinary calculi.)  Do a search on UC and you should find lots of threads about balancing the Cah ratios.  A wether may not need much if any grain to maintain proper condition, but what he does get will need to be balanced with plenty of alfalfa.


What a hoot!! Yes, Urinary Tract what-you-said!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 27, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Now, wouldn't you know it my vet is the complete opposite!  Give him grain, he says!
> 
> My wethers get grain.  It's given in more of a "treat portion" than a feed portion.
> 
> ...


x2   

You are going to get just about every answer possible on this one. 
I would say grain in moderation.
Ammonia chloride is very very important
fresh water all the time.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/urinarycalculi06.html
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/stones.htm


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (May 27, 2011)

my wether eats grain.. I use a sweetened textured feed with ammonium chloride added.. I don't grain any of my goats daily they all get my own determined ration every other night.. includes a mix of the grain, b.o.s.s., calf manna.  My goats including wether have access to loose goat minerals at all times, occasional baking soda, grass and alfalfa hay and fresh water at least twice a day.. this is same routine for bucks also and in 10 years I have never had any urinary issues with any of my boys!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 28, 2011)

Since grain is kind of pricey (at least in many parts of the country) there's no reason to feed it if he doesn't need it. Wethers are pretty good at keeping in good condition on minimal feed, because they are not using all their energy to make kids and milk or to reproduce. So, if you're not trying to fatten them up for 4H/market, wethers are usually fine on just hay or pasture. 

A small amount of grain daily isn't going to be a problem normally. You see problems in wethers that are on high-grain rations (being fattened for 4H or butcher) because they are getting too much phosphorus from the grain. A little grain (a cup or two for a large size goat) balanced with alfalfa hay ought to be just fine, especially if you use a grain or mineral with ammonium chloride in it.


----------

